# Well made, informative guitar lessons (LOL content)



## JosephAOI (Jun 2, 2012)

For all you guys struggling with sweep picking:


Wanna learn how to shred?


Or maybe you're just in the mood for some amazing electric guitar playing?


And just because this is the funniest thing I've ever seen:


Enjoy!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 2, 2012)

I just watched all of those. My brain hurts.

Also, not gonna lie, this is how I imagine the average Warlock owner


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Also, not gonna lie, this is how I imagine the average Warlock owner





I actually can't say shit about Warlocks due to my Glaive GAS


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 3, 2012)

first video, right after he says 'hey youtube' WHAT THE FUCK DID HE SAY/DO!?!?!?!


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, I thought late 90's Goth was dead??

Looks like there are still dudes out there keeping the home fires burning.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 3, 2012)

And I thought I sucked at shredding and sweep picking 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect as far as this guy goes, this is a diagnosis, not an observation


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I just watched all of those. My brain hurts.
> 
> Also, not gonna lie, this is how I imagine the average Warlock owner



Why would spend an hour of your life watching this?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 3, 2012)

"Sweep picking is a cool effect that lots of rock metal bands use. Bands like Asking Alexandria and Cradle of Filth..."

1. Sweeping is a technique, not an effect.
2. I don't think I have ever heard a sweep in a Cradle of Filth song 
3. Black nail polish makes you UberGuitarLord 


EDIT: He's also a top grade vocal coach:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErBZQwTRnX8&feature=relmfu


----------



## -42- (Jun 3, 2012)

Loudest I have laughed in weeks.


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 3, 2012)

My reaction to how awful he is:


I mean, how can anyone use "GothicKingCobra" for a username except he really hates himself? Damn.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 3, 2012)

^^And that kids is why you don't sit around your room skulling sugary caffienated beverages.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Why would spend an hour of your life watching this?


Because I wanted to learn to shred, brah.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)

^I apologize that you didn't learn anything but I'm glad I undoubtedly made you feel better about your playing skills


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 3, 2012)

this guy still has videos up


----------



## CapinCripes (Jun 3, 2012)

I had to pick up and play my guitars after watching those videos just to make sure I could still play after losing so many brain cells to hearing such terrible playing.  in a way i feel bad for the dude not realizing that he is not in fact the musical genius he claims to be.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> "Sweep picking is a cool effect that lots of rock metal bands use. Bands like Asking Alexandria and Cradle of Filth..."
> 
> 1. Sweeping is a technique, not an effect.
> 2. I don't think I have ever heard a sweep in a Cradle of Filth song
> 3. Black nail polish makes you UberGuitarLord



2. Pretty sure they have just used it a couple times in solos, not as main riffs or anything. Then again I haven't listened to anything new of theirs after I heard Thornography. 

3. Oh, you didn't know? Black nails make your fingers extra nimble and fast.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> "Sweep picking is a cool effect that lots of rock metal bands use. Bands like Asking Alexandria and Cradle of Filth..."
> 
> 1. Sweeping is a technique, not an effect.
> 2. I don't think I have ever heard a sweep in a Cradle of Filth song
> ...


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 3, 2012)

-42- said:


> Loudest I have laughed in weeks.




Holy shit. 

When he finally get's to the "singing/screaming" he looks like he's trying to poop.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally, now I know how to sweep.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)

Great, now Mehtab's gonna take his shitty deathcore project and throw sweeps in it and be the next Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

Already wayyy ahead of you. 


Skip to :57 sec


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 3, 2012)

hey stealth, are you guys a rose funeral cover band?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

We just need more tritones is all.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)

To be honest, I actually really dig your band. There was one riff in that playthrough you posted the other day that I had stuck in my head for quite a while.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 3, 2012)

I was born with a brain stem that didn't fuse to my spinal cord until I was two years old, dropped on my head, fallen off of chairs and broken industrial tile with my head when I was a kid and I grew up to be (somewhat) fine. 

What the fuck were his parents doing to make him so... 


EDIT: Who knows, maybe he is a genius and is just trolling us all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> To be honest, I actually really dig your band. There was one riff in that playthrough you posted the other day that I had stuck in my head for quite a while.



Aww thanks <3

Someone needs to parody this guy though Shred Durst style


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 3, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I just watched all of those. My brain hurts.
> 
> Also, not gonna lie, this is how I imagine the average Warlock owner


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 3, 2012)

Ouch that was awful!


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 3, 2012)

I like that for once there's a video posted here on sso that doesn't make me feel bad about my playing  Even I can sweep better than this fella.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 3, 2012)

Skip to 3:00.

You'll thank me.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 3, 2012)

Mindblowing stuff.

_The lesson to be learned?_
I bet a lot of people tried to tell him "Dude, you sux bad. You are a crime against the ability to hear AND see. Get better or stop. LISTEN THIS TIME!!! And put the mirrors back up in your house when your done reading this. It's for your own good. REALLY."

But, he didn't listen. He probably thought his critics were trying to be mean instead of genuinely being helpful. 

Humility is the cure for stagnation. :2cents:


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, after watching so many videos of this guy, I'm starting to wonder, do you guys think he actually believes he is a "sexy gothic musician, badass guitar player, and quick witted, dark, and random, etc." or if he's just a massive tool trying to boost his own ego? 

^I actually posted a comment on one video saying pretty much that. The problem is he writes off everyone who criticizes him, in the slightest, a troll.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 3, 2012)

-42- said:


> Loudest I have laughed in weeks.




say what you will about the man's musical skills, but he is quite the connoisseur of monster products. 

seriously, he spent like 5 minutes acting like he is a wine taster.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> You know, after watching so many videos of this guy, I'm starting to wonder, do you guys think he actually believes he is a "sexy gothic musician, badass guitar player, and quick witted, dark, and random, etc." or if he's just a massive tool trying to boost his own ego?


Probably the latter. I watched all of 20 seconds of one of his videos, palmed my face, and stopped there. I feel like I came out on top on this issue.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 3, 2012)

... He needs to learn how to tune that guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 4, 2012)

^Might be the least of his worries...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 4, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> He seems to have some form of retardation, his eyes point to the idea he might have too many chromosomes



Just found this:


He has Aspergers.

EDIT: this video is weird as shit


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah actually I used to peer tutor a kid with aspergers and he acted a lot like this guy but way nicer and not a huge dick. 

This all makes sense now...


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 4, 2012)

a must watch. wish i new how to embed this, just check it out. 

My Religion part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually admire this guys enthusiasm.

He seems fairly content with himself(almost a little too much). Better than being depressed all the time.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 4, 2012)

Someone should do a video where they take his advice and sound really good.
And everyone will be like brah where'd you learn to do that brah
And he'll be like brah gothickingcobrah


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 4, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> a must watch. wish i new how to embed this, just check it out.
> 
> My Religion part 1 - YouTube



These two need to trade numbers or something....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxCrugJj_o


----------



## -42- (Jun 4, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I actually admire this guys enthusiasm.
> 
> He seems fairly content with himself(almost a little too much). Better than being depressed all the time.


Except he seems to have deluded himself into thinking that he couldn't possibly improve as a person, which simply isn't healthy.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow..


----------



## avenger (Jun 4, 2012)

I am all loopy from the cough medicine I've been taking to deal with this damn sickness. I stumble upon this thread...

"See how my pick sweeps across the strings?"
"the mango flavour so good"
"now add a shriek to it"

actually on the floor laughing.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 4, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> These two need to trade numbers or something....




yes....but have you seen him do THIS
#ackin off to Yo FB Pics - YouTube


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 4, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Just found this:
> 
> 
> He has Aspergers.
> ...



Aspergers is NOT an excuse. i have plenty of friends who have it. it's a form of autism that typically means you have difficulty responding to social cues and situations.

i have 4 friends in my immediate circle with clinically diagnosed Aspergers and they get along JUST FINE.

this kid is most likely a self-diagnosed special snowflake making an excuse for his social ineptitude.

also, what is up with how he holds his guitar strap?!

...oh. and for the record, this kid's facebok has been in my recommended friends notifications since march.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 4, 2012)

You guys should add him on Facebook. His name is Josh Saunders. His posts are absolutely horrifying.

I just empower the kid. It's more fun to watch the train wreck continue than to see it end.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 4, 2012)

Umm asbergers IS an excuse. Like all problems it comes in various forms and strenghts 

I used to help mentally disabled kids and there were some who were mildly disabled and some who were full blown tre level autistic..


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 4, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Umm asbergers IS an excuse. Like all problems it comes in various forms and strenghts
> 
> I used to help mentally disabled kids and there were some who were mildly disabled and some who were full blown tre level autistic..



as did I. working with kids is one of the main ways to help them deal with it. 

I'm not saying he can't say he has it, I'm saying you can't run around using it as a crutch.

also there are enough flags to me that make it seem like he's self-diagnosing so people won't judge him too harshly.

seriously.


----------



## wayward (Jun 4, 2012)

In that "People Say I Don't Know Anything About Music" video, when he's saying Aspergers, it sounds like he's repeating "Ass Burgers" over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 4, 2012)

wayward said:


> In that "People Say I Don't Know Anything About Music" video, when he's saying Aspergers, it sounds like he's repeating "Ass Burgers" over and over and over and over and over again.



pretty sure he is...


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 4, 2012)

...I had to, i just HAD to. sorry.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

TreWatson said:


> as did I. working with kids is one of the main ways to help them deal with it.
> 
> I'm not saying he can't say he has it, I'm saying you can't run around using it as a crutch.
> 
> ...



Its really not fair to judge other peoples disabilities like that man, if someone tells me they have a problem, I'm not going to go out and deny it. It is literally the most douche like thing anybody can do. Obviously you can't go around smacking people in the face saying, "relax bro i have X", but if an autistic kid did smack me in the face I'm not going to freak out and punch them back...


----------



## avenger (Jun 5, 2012)

This shit works


----------



## jymellis (Jun 5, 2012)

you guys really need to watch his "chi ball" video


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 5, 2012)

jymellis said:


> you guys really need to watch his "chi ball" video



already posted that one bro


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a straight out motivational booster


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 5, 2012)

jymellis said:


> you guys really need to watch his "chi ball" video



Why?

He completely failed to contain his chi, thus resulting in failure.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 5, 2012)

Da fuck I just watch?


----------



## flo (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh kids, you know you don't _need _to upload everything you record on the tube...


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 5, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> Da fuck I just watch?



entertainment GOLD.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is him being a stereotypical pusscake (based on his image) and blaming everything else for his lack of success in life, rather than working his ass off to attain it: 

 

P.S. Cobra's Mist?! That is some of the corniest shit I have ever heard in my life. Does have he have the Cobra mobile too? 

P.S.S. He even drinks the "Cobra's Mist" like it some sumptuous, top dollar wine. Presumably, because he made it.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh god, "Cobra's Mist" 
It's beer and mountain dew!

Pretty obnoxious video though, he whines about having a crappy job and spending all his time on youtube... because even more youtube will fix it?


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's like watching a train wreck, you can't stop.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 6, 2012)

^In that case I'm very glad I watched all of 20 seconds of one video and stopped. I have school and stuff to do, I can't procrastinate more.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 6, 2012)

Must be all those energy drinks.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 6, 2012)

The dad stepping in at the end of the "trolls" video telling him to do the dishes is HILARIOUS.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 6, 2012)

Man that guitar sounds horrible. I can't force myself to watch all of this, but the "joke" at ~3:20 he ripped from Daniel Tosh  and he didn't even tell it remotely right.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 6, 2012)

^ The top comment on that video is hilarious.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 6, 2012)

Pause the second video at 10:45 XD


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still not over the fact his "symbol" is a fucking penis on his arm


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's his take on metal genres:



He also sings along to Cradle Of Filth in this one!!!


EDIT: HOLY SHIT, the tags in this video!!!
"Merlin Manson"


----------



## squid-boy (Jun 7, 2012)

WHY ARE ALL HIS VIDEOS SO EFFING LONG?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 7, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> WHY ARE ALL HIS VIDEOS SO EFFING LONG?


Because he's boring, terrible, and narcissistic. You'd be amazed at how much time you had to do shit that strokes your incredibly overinflated ego if you suck so much that no one can stand be be around you.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 7, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> WHY ARE ALL HIS VIDEOS SO EFFING LONG?


Because he's a free thinker.

Don't suppress him troll.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 7, 2012)

^


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 7, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Man that guitar sounds horrible. I can't force myself to watch all of this, but the "joke" at ~3:20 he ripped from Daniel Tosh  and he didn't even tell it remotely right.




Gotta love how he´s trying to pull off a power chord for like 20 seconds. I mean, if you can´t play power chords, you have to realize guitar playing is definitely NOT one of your talents.


----------



## squid-boy (Jun 7, 2012)

My brain. It hurts.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 8, 2012)

Why do I think of the Grinch when I see that man? Also, I would not want him to make my burgers, good on him going to Walmart...


I actually played when I was younger with the bass equivalent of this guy. False notions of grandeur, and completely impervious to any sort of teaching (he took a lot of lessons and bought a lot of books). I don't know why he lasted so long in my band at the time...


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 15, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> Here is him being a stereotypical pusscake (based on his image) and blaming everything else for his lack of success in life, rather than working his ass off to attain it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Bluemoon ist piss wasser.

juuuuust sayin', there's like a million better beers you could use for that.

but yeah the videos are hilarious.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 16, 2012)

GothicKingCobra52 at Vampirefreaks.com 

If you go down the page you will see links to the CD's he has made and you can listen to previews on iTunes.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 16, 2012)

wat

I can't believe he has an album.

2 of them!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 16, 2012)

gentleman i bring you... the religion series




this guy is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't stomach any of these videos for more than 2 minutes at a time.
Bleh.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm very open minded to peoples different perspectives of "What music is" but I do believe everyone will agree with me on "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT ??"

I present to you (drum roll please ) GothicKingCobra on iTunes ! 

iTunes - Music - Blood Cemetery by King Cobra





** We really need a Shotgun in the mouth emoticon after this **


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 16, 2012)

Blood Cemetery


Blood Cemetery


Blood Cemetery


Blood Cemetery


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow! That guy is so incredibly shit!

The annoying part of it all is he thinks he's the equal of Jeff loomis.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> gentleman i bring you... the religion series



I'm not one for religious persecution... But if we all, religious and non-religious, could form a mob and burn the "demon" at the stakes, I would not have a problem with that. Just sayin'


What a pretentious human being.

I love how he covered his ass as well. "If you do not blindly believe this (and thus can rationalize any lack of effect) it doesn't work". We skeptics have a saying, "it's good to be open-minded, but it's a difference between being open-minded and letting your brain fall out".



TankJon666 said:


> The annoying part of it all is he thinks he's the equal of Jeff loomis.



Does he say that?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't watch any of these videos. This guy is such a huge piece of shit, and I don't have time for anything he's done.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I'm not one for religious persecution... But if we all, religious and non-religious, could form a mob and burn the "demon" at the stakes, I would not have a problem with that. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> What a pretentious human being.
> ...



I'm not sure to be honest ...I can't bring myself to watch them all through 100%! I'm sure he thinks it though


----------



## squid-boy (Jun 16, 2012)

He makes me want to abort every baby conceived. Ever.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 16, 2012)

"its a pretty powerful fucking wand.. i made it myself"  

i lost it in part two when he starts making wooshing sounds because he's so powered up lol.. 

i seriously want to know what he's on.. prescription wise. all his videos just remind me of that one episode of Penn and Teller when they find the support group for alien abducties and they're all on meds


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Blood Cemetery
> 
> 
> Blood Cemetery
> ...



I KNOW WHO YOU AAAAAARRRRRREEEE


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 17, 2012)

......


----------



## sahaal (Jun 17, 2012)

hahaha thiiiiis guyy. watching his blog videos make me feel both better about myself and that I am a terrible person.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sub'd to watch later.

^ fat shat, Regina?


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 17, 2012)

From his "likes" on that vampire page:



> every band on the Freddy V.S. Jason sound track album,


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 17, 2012)

He likes Emperor. There are some cool points invested there.

He also likes Satyricon, although this is probably his favorite song


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think he makes any more videos. This is his last video from 5 months ago:


I'm not sure how to feel about it. While his videos are fucking horrible they are also comedy masterpieces. If it is the end, thank you, Gothickingcobra, for making me feel better about myself


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 18, 2012)

he said in the last video he made he was going to job corps, so i'm sure when that be done we'll get more comedic gold from him.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 18, 2012)

^You make it seem as if you need more. He has fucking 200+ 15 minute videos. I think you have enough comedic gold to last you quite a while


----------



## Swyse (Jun 19, 2012)

From 5:10 on is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2012)

Cigars just got significantly less classier.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2012)

^Well, he smokes them like a whimp


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 19, 2012)

i like the part where right as he said "smoking makes your dick smaller" the youtube video froze to buffer.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 19, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Cigars just got significantly less classier.



black and milds should never be considered a cigar 



Jakke said:


> ^Well, he smokes them like a whimp



He does hold them like a woman hold a cigarette... that whole 3 finger hold thing 


oh god now he's talking about how he has a big penis... oh shit he gave out his measurements...  

As a pipe smoker i am going to attempt to watch his pipe video 

*8 minutes later* I've determined smoking is the only thing he's good at  

EDIT: he has succeeded in putting out his pipe by tamping it too much... and he has probably never been in a tobacco shop in his life 

EDIT2: he is convinced if anyone has better taste than him they're a snob. i dont care about how much you like your cheap stuff... but live a little y'know?


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> He does hold them like a woman hold a cigarette... that whole 3 finger hold thing



Yes... Absolutely dreadful. You are excused if you are a woman, but otherwise that's a big no. 

I have also had the misfortune to see old highschool associates smoke cigars... Not a pretty sight, not pretty at all. One of them mended a broken one with electrical tape..


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> black and milds should never be considered a cigar


I have a confession: I didn't actually watch the video

I knew it going to be a train wreck anyways.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 19, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I have a confession: I didn't actually watch the video
> 
> I knew it going to be a train wreck anyways.



in summary; black&milds = good cigar, he wants to get paid for watching his parent's house that he also lives in, 6 inches long and 2 inches wide when erect  



Jakke said:


> Yes... Absolutely dreadful. You are excused if you are a woman, but otherwise that's a big no.
> 
> I have also had the misfortune to see highschool associates smoke cigars... Not a pretty sight, not pretty at all. One of them mended a broken one with electrical tape..



.... oh my.....


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> ... oh my.....



I know...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael T said:


> ** We really need a Shotgun in the mouth emoticon after this **



Almost hurt myself laughing at that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> I KNOW WHO YOU AAAAAARRRRRREEEE


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 20, 2012)

He also has a video for small children: 

 

As far as how our new hero is doing nowadays: 

theB9.com - RETURN OF THE COBRA


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2012)

Why are Jym and Skylar both mutual friends with him


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Jakke (Jun 20, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> "miss blue dimmonds in the mist graduwated job core march 16th nothing happned between us then April 16th I got my first girlfriend at job core Her name is Stephine Peterson and April 20th she gave me a hand job and I performed oral on her pussy and boobs and on may 6th I got some pussy yes my fellow Cobra Demon's and Angles your King is no longer a vergin we are still going stong and we date and makeout and all kinds of fun activitys includeing french kissing I'll be seeing her over summer break and making new videos on summer break as well. I found a way to get to facebook. So stay faithful Your King will return and my power level has grown unlimited"



Reading that gave me AIDS


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm thinking he wants to break ice in the erotic novel industry. 

If not, then he should definitely consider. He's already an accomplished musician and cigar/drink aficionado.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 20, 2012)

I am also sure that his endowment rivals that of the mighty Ron Jeremy as well. I mean, he is the perfect human being in every other concievable way, so it's the logical conclusion to draw.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> "miss blue dimmonds in the mist graduwated job core march 16th nothing happned between us then April 16th I got my first girlfriend at job core Her name is Stephine Peterson and April 20th she gave me a hand job and I performed oral on her pussy and boobs and on may 6th I got some pussy yes my fellow Cobra Demon's and Angles your King is no longer a vergin we are still going stong and we date and makeout and all kinds of fun activitys includeing french kissing I'll be seeing her over summer break and making new videos on summer break as well. I found a way to get to facebook. So stay faithful Your King will return and my power level has grown unlimited"








Oh my dear sweet savory Jesus, this kid needs to be taken out of the gene pool.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 20, 2012)

Only the dead can know peace from this rustling


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 20, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> according to his facebook he goes on summer break on june 28th!!
> 
> He will return,
> I can feel it in my cobra blood
> ...











I really can't think of a way to put into words all of the emotions I feel right now


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 20, 2012)

Apparently this was from his facebook:


"I tryed fucking a grape fruite to spice up my masterbation and the whole fucking campus knows about it and is giveing me shit about it"


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Apparently this was from his facebook:
> 
> 
> "I tryed fucking a grape fruite to spice up my masterbation and the whole fucking campus knows about it and is giveing me shit about it"


please
Please please please tell me this guy is trolling.

Please * PLEASE*



Please

Please please


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2012)

^I really hope he is. It's a faint, desperate kind of hope, but it's there.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Has to be a troll. I just don't think it's possible to be....what ever he is.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 21, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^I really hope he is. It's a faint, desperate kind of hope, but it's there.


With over 50 hours of JUST video recordings (I did sleepy math, and I'm not 100% on the number of videos he has, and you can jump off a bridge if you think I'm going to sort through this creepy bastards stuff to get a perfect number), not counting any time rehearsing stuff, or uploading, multiple albums, and a multiple-site presence...

I doubt it.




I hate him so much.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 21, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> With over 50 hours of JUST video recordings (I did sleepy math, and I'm not 100% on the number of videos he has, and you can jump off a bridge if you think I'm going to sort through this creepy bastards stuff to get a perfect number), not counting any time rehearsing stuff, or uploading, multiple albums, and a multiple-site presence...
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> ...



Or he's a VERY involved troll.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 21, 2012)

Either way, troll or not, he has become the most well-publicized, revered, and influential figure to ever have his presence felt on this forum. He does not even have to acknowledge the existence of us mere mortals, or even prove that he really exists, in order for us to blindly follow his religion. 

He is God. 
Worship the 6 inch long, 2 inch wide tube steak and
live long, my fellow cobra demons and cobra angels. 

P.S. Purchase your cobra rings on e-bay.


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 21, 2012)

" finaly the grape frute trick kind of worked poked a hole through the middle after all the frute was eatten and shoved my dick through it and rapped the fruite around it and started working my King Cobra"


----------



## guitareben (Jun 21, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> " finaly the grape frute trick kind of worked poked a hole through the middle after all the frute was eatten and shoved my dick through it and rapped the fruite around it and started working my King Cobra"



I don't like this thread anymore...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2012)

Honestly, who fucks a grapefruit?!  Your hands aren't good enough anymore? I can only imagine that citric acid in your urethra won't do much for sexual stimulation.


----------



## ASoC (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't stomach these for more than thirty seconds, but has anyone else noticed that he has a stick-figure penis tattooed on his arm?


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 22, 2012)

ASoC said:


> I'm sorry




His face at 10:40 

A few gems from this one:

(other guy):"for example 3 doors down is gothic" (GKC52):"I'm well aware of that."

"If you fuck with the cobra, the cobra's gonna bite back. Simple as that."


----------



## Michael T (Jun 22, 2012)

Just wait till he gets a 7 string & discovers SS.org.

oh, great times ahead.

Still saying ** We really need a Shotgun in the mouth emoticon **


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 22, 2012)

Every time I watch one of these:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 23, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Just wait till he gets a 7 string & discovers SS.org.
> 
> oh, great times ahead.
> 
> Still saying ** We really need a Shotgun in the mouth emoticon **


Oh Christ, I need to be there for that or at the very least someone will need to document it. I missed out on Shono, I will not miss out on this if it happens.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 23, 2012)

I watched the videos you posted... Okay, he is a wacked up snake zealot with zero musical skill/taste, and?...
*Proceeds to spy on my own*
Did he just... Mix his beer... With MOUNTAIN DEW?!







I love the fact that he thinks he is of godlike stature and proceeds to kill a style, obliterate an artform, destroy another artform and then openly admits that he uses a grapefruit as a fleshlight.
All in the name of the cobras, right?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 23, 2012)

^It's mind boggling really. Hundreds (or thousands) of years from now, scientists will unearth his videos as one of the only pieces of evidence of our generation's existence, and swiftly conclude that we were all just absolutely pants-on-head stupid.


----------



## ShiftKey (Jun 23, 2012)

a year ago is back in the day?
Yeah this is what i think of when i picture a B.C. Rich owner


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 23, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Apparently this was from his facebook:
> 
> 
> "I tryed fucking a grape fruite to spice up my masterbation and the whole fucking campus knows about it and is giveing me shit about it"




Holy shit, this thread was so fucking nut, I didn't think it could get any better.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 23, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> His face at 10:40
> 
> A few gems from this one:
> 
> ...



This remind any one of the while thing with the "Real" Chris-chan?


----------



## peagull (Jun 23, 2012)

I've laughed and cried my way through this thread and some of his videos. Just wow, and seriously, a grapefruit? wtf


----------



## Jontain (Jun 23, 2012)

What in the... holy... FUCK... Nooo, I can't watch anymore.

Thats another hit to my faith in humanity then.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 23, 2012)

Every night I lay in bed with my ipad, and search for a video or two to watch before I go to sleep. Some people read books --I watch videos. They can be anything from tv bloopers to NES TAS videos. I came across this dude, and I spent close to two hours watching everything he had up the other night. I can't get enough of his stuff. I was so tired when I got up in the morning, but I didn't even care. It was worth it. I'm sure that makes me something --an asshole? I don't know, probably. 

This guy is great, and I'm glad he exists.


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 23, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 23, 2012)

He's friends with Jack Bower, the less powerful and retarded yet still very dangerous half cousin of Jack Bauer.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## beneharris (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## groovemasta (Jun 24, 2012)

! thank you for this, I feel like my technique will diminish abit as a sort of guitar playing karma but this is seriously hilarious


EDIT - alright it's just sad now :/

EDit 2 - alright it's kind of funny  cherrie pie is true kvlt


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 25, 2012)

someone please do a Limp Bizkit Golden Cobra Vid with this guy in it. he'd love it


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 25, 2012)

The religion series wins  i have a feeling he actually does these rituals


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay guys, seriously someone PLEASE do this:

The first video in the religion series, when he knocks over his can of Pepsi or whatever, when he leans down to pick it up, make it flash in tons of different colors and pop out and stuff and play that one song "ASS, ASS, ASS, ASS, ASS, ASS"


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really know what you mean but it sounds pretty funny haha. 

On a side note I don't know why I keep coming back to this thread but this guy is literally so ridiculous it's hard to tell if he's actually real or not ( even though he definitely is) also I feel bad for his acoustic kinda.  The b.c rich is basically made to be played like that so that doesn't really bother me aha.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jun 28, 2012)

I predict a new CWC...


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 28, 2012)

Django said:


> I predict a new CWC...



One can only hope....


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy fuck, he fucking NAILED Iron man at 6:45!


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jun 30, 2012)

By the way, are you guys aware that he actually has 2 albums available on iTunes?

iTunes - Music - Blood Cemetery by King Cobra
iTunes - Music - The Highway of Life by King Cobra


----------



## Jakke (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that might have been mentioned earlier up in the thread.


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 30, 2012)

Poeple probably buy them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2012)

i bought them both twice


----------



## wespaul (Jul 1, 2012)

EDIT - Just saw the previous posts


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 1, 2012)

Django said:


> By the way, are you guys aware that he actually has 2 albums available on iTunes?
> 
> iTunes - Music - Blood Cemetery by King Cobra
> iTunes - Music - The Highway of Life by King Cobra




When I hear that "music," it makes me think that maybe he is just the world's most dedicated troll because how the hell could he possibly think it sounds good? Sometimes this just seems ridiculous


----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 2, 2012)

beneharris said:


>



Had me laughing out loud for a good 2 minutes.


----------



## makeitreign (Jul 2, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> When I hear that "music," it makes me think that maybe he is just the world's most dedicated troll because how the hell could he possibly think it sounds good? Sometimes this just seems ridiculous


 
It's too bad to be true.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 2, 2012)

Alpenglow said:


> Had me laughing out loud for a good 2 minutes.



 ah, i just love facebook stalking people. that picture is just so perfect, haha.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 2, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Holy fuck, he fucking NAILED Iron man at 6:45!






i love how he can't play it and just yells at the screen "just give me a minute"


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it the more you watch... the more you begin to tolerate his videos....


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 2, 2012)

Why the hell is this thread still alive?!


----------



## makeitreign (Jul 3, 2012)

Because people keep bumping it.


oops.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 3, 2012)

I honestly hope it never dies


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Why the hell is this thread still alive?!


Because the Kobra Gods allow it.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 3, 2012)

I have Youtube channels favourited that I watch only for the train wreck within. This one pretty much takes the cake. But my other favourites include DJChripsyNuggets (legendary) and NickySpanjaards. He's not so well known outside the James LaBrie forum. He posts horrendous vocal covers of Dream Theater songs, which kill me every time.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 3, 2012)

All right, I've given in. All submit to the Cobra King! 

EDIT: I've gotten more +rep from this thread than from my first NGD


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> All right, I've given in. All submit to the Cobra King!
> 
> EDIT: I've gotten more +rep from this thread than from my first NGD


Just out of curiosity...... how did you come across these in the first place??


----------



## nkri (Jul 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Or maybe you're just in the mood for some amazing electric guitar playing?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 4, 2012)

I find this person absolutely fascinating... I can't describe how addicting these videos are. There are points to where you start to pay attention, yet you are forced to pull yourself back into reality because of the undeniable fact that he has absolutely failed at almost everything there is to fail.

That fake laugh he does makes me want to punch a woman more times than Nicolas Cage has in the Wicker Man...


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't, I- I Ju- Please, jus-

I don't... why? Why god why?


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 4, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I have Youtube channels favourited that I watch only for the train wreck within. This one pretty much takes the cake. But my other favourites include DJChripsyNuggets (legendary) and NickySpanjaards. He's not so well known outside the James LaBrie forum. He posts horrendous vocal covers of Dream Theater songs, which kill me every time.



Holy shit dude, you weren't kidding about those bad DT covers


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 4, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Just out of curiosity...... how did you come across these in the first place??



Cameron from Born Of Osiris posted them on facebook one day 

How he came across them, I don't even want to know!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 4, 2012)

nvmnvm


----------



## G-Ray (Jul 4, 2012)

Is it me or does anyone else get a young Dwight Shrute vibe?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 4, 2012)

I've seen a few of his vocal covers. He either whispers or sounds like "chewbaca taking a shit"


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 4, 2012)

G-Ray said:


> Is it me or does anyone else get a young Dwight Shrute vibe?




A little bit, yes.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 4, 2012)

When ever I'm feeling low I just watch some Gothic King Cobra and I instantly feel better.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2012)

So, while watching the KingCobra vids you guys where so nice to post....I ran across this.........................WTF?????


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 4, 2012)

Please kill me

Kill me now


----------



## -42- (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally figured it out, this guy is a goth Dwight Schrute. 

Epiphany of the day.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 4, 2012)

His relationship videos are painful to watch 



I would never have figured he would be a creepy fuck when it came to girls. Who would've figured?!

"I really wish I hadn't stalked and sexually harassed all those girls" hahahahahahahahahaahahaha

This one starts pretty good haha talks about gay porn. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO2DSuKjf-w&feature=relmfu


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 4, 2012)

I just noticed he is a few inches short of the "friendo fringe", the Anton Chigurh signature haircut.

Coincidence? No.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 5, 2012)

These videos...I don't even know what to say. I've watched a bunch and they all suck...but I keep watching them...this thread delivered. I don't know how.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 5, 2012)

I lol'ed


----------



## landlocked (Aug 2, 2012)

holy shit, found him on the facebooks and realized he lives a whopping four hour drive away from me. I am intrigued. Collaboration time?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 2, 2012)

OP, you know when you said your girlfriend come out as a transgendered person - is this her?


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 2, 2012)

Come on now. I actually thought he had started making Youtube videos again.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 2, 2012)

landlocked said:


> holy shit, found him on the facebooks and realized he lives a whopping four hour drive away from me. I am intrigued. Collaboration time?


Do it. do it. do it. do it.


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 2, 2012)

You need to show him how to djent.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 4, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> OP, you know when you said your girlfriend come out as a transgendered person - is this her?



Please, my girlfriend is adorable


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2012)

Your girlfriend is indeed adorable, but PLEASE STOP BUMPING THIS TERRIBLE FUCKING THREAD!

:C I hate cobratard so much :C


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 5, 2012)

That's it! highlordmugfug is no longer a cobra angel.....or cobra demon...... Take me with you!


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 5, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> 20 hours ago today
> Demetri Vandouris
> "hey josh its me, the guy who made your youtube channel and saved all your videos. can you message me your phone number on facebook so we can talk"


He shall return!


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Aug 14, 2012)

[/MEDIA]

Why hasn't this been posted yet


----------



## flexkill (Aug 14, 2012)

In 30 years...........................................


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 14, 2012)

Why are we still bumping this 

No, I am clearly not a Cobra


----------



## flexkill (Aug 14, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Why are we still bumping this
> 
> No, I am clearly not a Cobra


Your being immature about it, and quite frankly, I don't care for the immaturity.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 14, 2012)

The main thing I took away from that video is, I'm glad I quite smoking.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 14, 2012)

His gloriousness is back!

Rejoice Kobra Brothers AND STOP ASKING FOR A NEW VIDEO

Excellent smoking technique as usual.


----------



## avenger (Aug 14, 2012)

> Nice tattoo&#65279; of a cock bro....
> 
> KEVINheartsMETAL 23 hours ago




EDIT: His eyes seem more scaly then normal.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh I am so glad he's back.. I think in his absence he developed a fan base via forums making fun of him.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope these videos never stop. Also, I was really psyched about about his sexploits at the end. We definitely needed to hear about that


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Aug 15, 2012)

NEW CD COMING!


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 15, 2012)

Autotheism better move the fuck over.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh thank Christ, he doesn't plan on having kids. I can sleep easy knowing his idiocy will die with him.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 30, 2012)

GUYS.

GUISE

HE'S BACK





AND he made a new album! 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-darkness/id564663994


----------



## Jakke (Sep 30, 2012)

I... Love.. This... Guy...


Do you see how menacing he tries to be with every breath of his body? What a pseudo intellectual!

So, Disney was racist before? This is brand new information for me! (also that there is war in Iran..)


Anastasia is a scary-ass movie for a child though...


----------



## -42- (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Oct 1, 2012)

good god.....

I've some catching up to do!


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 1, 2012)

New Material!


AOTY


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Pav (Oct 1, 2012)

So...is this kid serious?


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 1, 2012)

Pav said:


> So...is this kid serious?


Yes


----------



## ihunda (Oct 1, 2012)

That's why you need guitar lessons even if it's only once a year 
At least somebody can tell you you suck before you post crappy videos on the internet or worse take a live gig and get killed by an angry mob!


----------



## Pav (Oct 1, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Yes




Holy. Fuck.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 1, 2012)

ihunda said:


> That's why you need guitar lessons even if it's only once a year
> At least somebody can tell you you suck before you post crappy videos on the internet or worse take a live gig and get killed by an angry mob!


 he doesnt suck though


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 1, 2012)

Check out that badass TV with the analog plugs in front. I bet that thing is older than most of the people on this forum.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2012)

Good lord, why does he insist on making 20 minute videos? I can't even stomach 5 seconds of him. I just love hearing about his slow inevitable train wreck though.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Check out that badass TV with the analog plugs in front. I bet that thing is older than most of the people on this forum.



It's vintage and I bet it has dem tonez!



And Anastasia isn't a Disney film....just saying.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2012)

guiz

there is going to be a documentary.... maybe

ya know, if the guys aren't creeps tryin' to make fun of him


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 10, 2012)

i alomost want to tell him to sign up here


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 10, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i alomost want to tell him to sign up here


I think that will be a really short reign for him.  He will just come to the conclusion that SSO is all a bunch of trolls that don't know anything.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 10, 2012)

I, in that case, predict a bitter outburst that will result in him getting banned.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 10, 2012)

I giggled at the face he made after taking a swig of what seemed to be a cap-ful of Bacardi peach. Hard stuff.


----------



## Pav (Oct 10, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> I giggled at the face he made after taking a swig of what seemed to be a cap-ful of Bacardi peach. Hard stuff.



I think it was Jagermeister. Still made me lawl though.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 10, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i alomost want to tell him to sign up here



ALMOST?!?!?!


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2012)

Everyone should shoot him some messages and tell him to sign up. Tell him were a guitar forum that loves hebi metul, and that he has a lot of fans here.


......hopefully he doesn't see this thread  We should stop posting in it so it's not on front page.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 10, 2012)

^Why?

The first place he'll go is Music Theory, Lessons and Techniques so he can teach us how to be any bit of a guitar player!


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## ilyti (Oct 12, 2012)

OK whoever has subscribed to this guy, invite him here!


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 12, 2012)

Pooluke and Jymellis are both facebook friends with him. I'm sure they could get him here?


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a feeling he's been called a pervert quite a bit considering how much he throws the word around in his 'examples'.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 13, 2012)

^
"Now some girls will think 'Oh, he's treating me to dinner, I'll take advantage of it and go out some place fancy like Olive Garden.'"


 A hearty chortle was had.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 16, 2012)

Check this out. Listen to Broken Metronome here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/blood-cemetery/id398570427

Then listen to this:



Also, here's his newest video, uploaded less than an hour ago


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 16, 2012)

don't know/ feel like finding it and posting but has anyone watched his debate type ything on Charles Manson ?


----------



## Jakke (Nov 4, 2012)

I have found his facebook and successfully friended him, much hilarity is to be had.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I have found his facebook and successfully friended him, much hilarity is to be had.



Suggesting him to you may be the best thing that ever happened to you.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## piggins411 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Holy shit. I doubted him before but I'm officially convinced now. DID YOU SEE THAT SHIT MOVE?!?


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, he's not fucking around anymore.

If you check his other new videos, he moved into an apartment.
His videos just aren't going to be the same


----------



## ilyti (Nov 17, 2012)

Trying to use the force. Filming it. Failing at it. Posting it anyway.

Is this proof positive that he's a completely self aware troll?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't believe how many posts this thread has


----------



## Nile (Nov 18, 2012)

^Why.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't believe how many videos he has posted.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 18, 2012)

Is anyone else getting notification of his account being closed?

This can't be...


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 18, 2012)

^Yep, I am too.

These are dark times...


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sure he'll just make a new one


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

You'll just have to give him about a week to upload his 1230902833 videos again, though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2012)

...And all was right in the world.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 19, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> ...And all was right in the world.


Why you haven't been banned for this post yet is anyone's question now..


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm still a little curious as to what happenned. Did he post something against Youtube regulations? Did he close the account himself for personal reasons(trolls)? Did somebody l33th4ck his channel?

I want answers god dammit! Is he saying anything on his Facebook(don't have Facebook so I can't check)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe the bigwigs at YouTube saw some of his videos and had something akin to these reactions:











I would be incredibly surprised if he closed it due to trolls.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I want answers god dammit! Is he saying anything on his Facebook(don't have Facebook so I can't check)



He has just complained thus far.


I got quite the chock when I saw this in my feed:




This was like the breakup of Queen or Zeppelin to me, I was just about to prepare a ritual suicide....


.. When it turned out that he was back after less than 24 hours:




Wow, disaster averted there.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 15, 2012)

An interesting amateur documentary about him is going to be released, apparently. Not gonna lie, after seeing this teaser, I really want to see this movie. lol

Gothic King Cobra - Documentary - teaser #1 - YouTube


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 15, 2012)

Further confirmation

A documentary about me - YouTube


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, less than 24 hour hiatus eh? That's, uh, that's something there.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 15, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> An interesting amateur documentary about him is going to be released, apparently. Not gonna lie, after seeing this teaser, I really want to see this movie. lol
> 
> Gothic King Cobra - Documentary - teaser #1 - YouTube


 must...not...fap


----------



## wespaul (Dec 16, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> An interesting amateur documentary about him is going to be released, apparently. Not gonna lie, after seeing this teaser, I really want to see this movie. lol
> 
> Gothic King Cobra - Documentary - teaser #1 - YouTube



I am fascinated by this.

EDIT - Oh my god, when he starts lip singing on the "I'm Back" video @ 3:00, while shaking his head depressingly, is the funniest thing I will watch all year, and probably next year


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

*watches again*


----------



## avenger (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoever did the film is brilliant for recognizing there is a story to be told... a gothic king cobra story.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it at all possible that the king himself commissioned said documentary to be made?

Think about it. Do it.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 3, 2013)

how have I only just now heard about this man?

must bow to the king.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 3, 2013)

Man, I remember those days....all that pussy to be had in the Arts&Crafts.....


----------



## crg123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wtf is this shit? Why is this thread so big? lol just kidding this is hilarious 

I can't believe he makes like 30-40 minute videos of himself doing this stuff haha

Edit: I feel like im listening to "the sound track of guitar center" ...


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Mar 23, 2013)

What a fucking badass.


Did you see him give a shit? I sure didn't.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 24, 2013)

this guy should be in a horror film. 


about bad guitar playing. 


just sayin'.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 24, 2013)

i wonder what tuning he uses


----------



## piggins411 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was wondering what this guy was up to just this morning. Glad to see things haven't changed


----------



## flint757 (Mar 24, 2013)

His teeth are really yellow.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Mar 24, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> i wonder what tuning he uses



Do you think if we asked nicely he would tab that out for us?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 24, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> Do you think if we asked nicely he would tab that out for us?




i really REALLY hope so


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 24, 2013)

You know, I've said this before..

It's really not the same now that he's out of his parent's house.. I miss his shitty CRT tv, his cobra poster, those green tinted walls.

THE END OF AN ERA

I do wish he would make a new Dani Filth screaming tutorial, but he seems to be solely focusing on his guitar playing these days.


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 24, 2013)

hmm i dont remember the youtube category being comedy when i saw this thread start,im amazed he is still doing these - must be for all the fans -_-


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 4, 2013)

ancient secrets unearthed


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 5, 2013)

^I was really excited to learn to control the fire, but when he was going through the checklist of things you need, I realized I forgot my chi


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread is still alive? 

I love how he is literally like shono now, he's an SSO infamous legend


----------



## flexkill (Jul 5, 2013)

Flame gets low....puts hand low as if he controls it....genius!!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't believe people actually watch this guy


----------



## necronile (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously though now,
is this guy for real? or a troll? 
Im really not sure...


----------



## wespaul (Jul 5, 2013)

Where the hell is the documentary?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 27, 2013)

Palm tapping. You saw it here first ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 27, 2013)

Jesus he started making 40 minute long videos. Djod save us all.


----------



## thebunfather (Jul 27, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Palm tapping. You saw it here first ladies and gentlemen.




Ok... Who's gonna tab this out for us? I understand that there's no time signature, but I can't grasp the key or mode(s) he's using. It's way over my ....ing head...


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 29, 2013)

holy sheep balls........... his whole facebook is a giant cringe fest.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread keeps delivering.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 30, 2013)

All hail Gothic King Cobra!

Where is your Djod now?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

For a second there...I thought he had a tattoo of a poorly drawn penis on his arm 

Btw...are we all gonna just forget that he posted a ....ing TWO HOUR video?!


----------



## Malkav (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread is somehow shameful and beautiful simultaneously...


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 30, 2013)

I really, really, really wanna see the doc. The teaser was excellently made. I know we all laugh at this dude because of how odd he is, but I'm sincerely interested in seeing what goes on in this dude's life when he interacts with the outside world. lol Because his vids on his new channel are pretty unwatchable for the most part.

I kinda wouldn't mind hanging out with him for a day. Maybe smoke a jay and bug out over how nutty he is. 

This n*gga is every psychologists' lunch break joke. Narcissistic, mildly autistic, awkwardly charismatic, and gross to boot. 

DOC NAO!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 30, 2013)

I work at a community college... Dudes like this are in abundance nearly everywhere, but this dude likes to share the cringe with the whole dang world.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> holy sheep balls........... his whole facebook is a giant cringe fest.


link?


----------



## wespaul (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> link?



https://www.facebook.com/josh.saunders.5059601?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2013)

wat


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 30, 2013)

^ Did you see his poem?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it wrong that I actually feel REALLY bad for this guy, and yet, I can't stop laughing?


----------



## Jakke (Jul 30, 2013)

I removed him from my facebook after a while, it got really annoying after a while


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2013)

Every time I pass a Wendy's, I want to believe Josh Saunders is inside making delicious chicken nuggets and frostys.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Every time I pass a Wendy's, I want to believe Josh Saunders is inside making delicious chicken nuggets and frostys.



after reading about his "sexual experimentation" with food products, i wouldn't even want to eat there.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2013)

oh, I would


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 30, 2013)

I wonder if that was actually his jizz that he put in that drink concoction he made.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 31, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> after reading about his "sexual experimentation" with food products, i wouldn't even want to eat there.



Wait, he was "experimenting" with food? Oh god, when did he mention this?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 31, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Wait, he was "experimenting" with food? Oh god, when did he mention this?



someone mentioned it on here. im looking threw his facebook now, ill post a screen cap if i can find it.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 31, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> someone mentioned it on here. im looking threw his facebook now, ill post a screen cap if i can find it.



PLEASE DO


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 31, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> PLEASE DO




the post on facebook may have been removed, im not seeing it. 

but someone posted this from his FB on here.

"I tryed ....ing a grape fruite to spice up my masterbation and the whole ....ing campus knows about it and is giveing me shit about it"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 31, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> "I tryed ....ing a grape fruite to spice up my masterbation and the whole ....ing campus knows about it and is giveing me shit about it"


Colour me f***ing surprised.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope this is for real, because I loved the first one. 


Still smoking blunts and destroying cvnts on camera for half an hour.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 5, 2014)

What a sex god! So thankful for his awesome sex tips....

What the actual Fvck!?


----------



## Necris (Sep 6, 2014)

Made it through maybe 10 seconds of a video with the sound off before I couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 7, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Still smoking blunts and destroying cvnts on camera for half an hour.



Oh sweet, now I can please a woman! Dude changes my life daily


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2015)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say he was getting private lessons from Kerry King himself.


edit: old school GKC @ 22:15

THE DANI FILTH SHRIEK IS BACK!!! + full cover at the end of the video

I wish he would sing Haunted Shores.


----------



## Don Vito (May 10, 2016)

It is finished.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 11, 2016)

Is....is it finally over? Is his saga at an end?


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 11, 2016)

Two full minutes of standing out of frame in silence before anything happens. The awkward smashing. Then back to being out of frame, giving the audience only a partial view of his haggard, mustachioed face while breathing heavily and mumbling.

Masterful. 

THIS is the avant garde performance art only he is capable of. Not only did he smash that guitar, but my expectations as well.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 16, 2016)

Electric Wizard said:


> Two full minutes of standing out of frame in silence before anything happens. .



He was summoning his Chi


----------



## piggins411 (May 17, 2016)

Well this definitely only created more questions


----------



## brutalwizard (May 24, 2016)

I have no idea how or why, but since this came back up its been sucking me in again.

Like this is a real person?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 24, 2016)

I still can't bring myself to watch his videos. I just like to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Don Vito (May 24, 2016)

If you've seen one video, you've pretty much seen them all. Although if you haven't watched the documentary, I highly recommend it. 

The lore in the doc. is outdated as of 2016, but it gives you some information on Josh's history.

And it seems the shred saga of Lord Kobra is in fact not over. His rad ass BC Rich is in the shop being forged new again in the fires of hell.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 26, 2016)

Say it aint so.


----------



## beneharris (May 26, 2016)

Yesssss.... I forgot all about this guy. I hope there are more videos coming. They were amazing


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 19, 2019)

Our boy's still at it! This unboxing video is fucking hilarious.



His creepy ass apartment.


And in case you're wondering, he's still giving BADASS guitar lessons!


_"You wanna favor controllability over speed.." (8:30)_


----------



## will_shred (Jan 19, 2019)

now I know where the guys in the local metal scene get their guitar lessons from


----------



## will_shred (Jan 19, 2019)

the lack of self awareness is truly astounding


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 20, 2019)

He's like Freddy or Jason or any of those corny slasher movie Villains. Just when it's all winding down and you think he's gone for good and you can rest easy, he pops up again before the credits roll. 

To this day I can't bring myself to watch any of his videos, just the thumbnails alone make me cringe.


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 21, 2019)

Eating pizza with some weird guy. BTW they are not in a relationship just friends.


----------



## Exchanger (Jan 22, 2019)

NotDonVito said:


> And in case you're wondering, he's still giving BADASS guitar lessons!


That's actually how he gets this special sound with his custom tuning, he tunes to BADASS (S being +66±6cents from Eb)


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2019)

I can't believe this guy still dresses like an ex-member of Ministry, and has about the talent, too. I would have thought after 5 years he'd have at least improved somewhat, even if only a little. Nope.


EDIT: Also, did anyone else notice that the sink in his bathroom is cleaner than the entirety of his home? I mean, it is absolutely the spotless beacon among the grubby shithole he festers within.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2019)

That's a face that will haunt my nightmares.


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 30, 2019)

SenorDingDong said:


> I can't believe this guy still dresses like an ex-member of Ministry, and has about the talent, too. I would have thought after 5 years he'd have at least improved somewhat, even if only a little. Nope.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, did anyone else notice that the sink in his bathroom is cleaner than the entirety of his home? I mean, it is absolutely the spotless beacon among the grubby shithole he festers within.


I've said this before and I'll say it again; Josh isn't supposed to be a part of our timeline. He's perpetually stuck somewhere between 1997-2003. He doesn't change or progress because he can't. Top scientists should be studying this man.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> View attachment 66589
> 
> 
> That's a face that will haunt my nightmares.



So.. does this means it will help you sleep better at night? Your nightmares get scared with the face and go away and you'll have a pink fluffy night, right?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2019)

I love that his version of a pizza review is him eating with the camera inches from his mouth while assuring us that he isn't gay.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2019)

odibrom said:


> So.. does this means it will help you sleep better at night? Your nightmares get scared with the face and go away and you'll have a pink fluffy night, right?


Fine, that's a face that will haunt _me_, _in _my nightmares, you pedant.


----------



## MFB (Jan 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Fine, that's a face that will haunt _me_, _in _my nightmares, you pedant.



We all know what you really want is for him to...


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Jan 30, 2019)

Shit day. Stumbled on this post. Watched a total of 45 seconds out various videos posted here.
Made my day worse.
Thanks Obama.


----------

